# Best Night Life



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

fairladyZ said:


> Yes in term of famous DJ's, its hard to beat london, but in terms of size/concentration and sheer number of pubs/clubs/bars, theatres, cinemas, restaurants, late night cafes, comedy clubs, etc etc, most major asian cities wins easily


Of course not. No Asian city "wins" from London. I can't even think of a Asian city which wins from the likes of Amsterdam, Madrid, Hamburg.
Bangkok is what comes closest, maybe Tokyo and HK.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Asian cities are very vibrant at night. Many have set aside entire streets just for pedestrianized night-markets. Taipei has Hsimen Ding and Shilin Market, which are dominated by small shops and restaurants. Hong Kong has the Fa Yuen Street clothing market.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

True, about night markets and vibrancy. I like the night markets a lot. But there is just so much more in the average European cities that Asian cities lack and also count as "nightlife".

A high nightlife European city with nightmarkets or an Asian city with lots of theaters, concerts, highclass restaurants and big clubs, combined with some Latin American vibe would make for the best nightlife.

I like it all really...


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

SHiRO said:


> True, about night markets and vibrancy. I like the night markets a lot. But there is just so much more in the average European cities that Asian cities lack and also count as "nightlife".
> 
> A high nightlife European city with nightmarkets or an Asian city with lots of theaters, concerts, highclass restaurants and big clubs, combined with some Latin American vibe would make for the best nightlife.
> 
> I like it all really...


I suggest you visit Shanghai someday, the night life and vibrancy there is among the tops of the world, while with its own feature.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Not this again.
Anyway Madrid is impossible to beat.Packed streets at 4 a.m on any given morning.Nothing comes close.Except perhaps Tokyo and Havana.Ibiza is the worlds clubbing capital.Berlin and Amsterdam are great too.And New York is also fantastic.Generally though Spain is No. 1 when it comes to choices 24/7.
Most other places seem so sedate in comparison.


----------



## fairladyZ (Nov 28, 2002)

SHiRO said:


> Of course not. No Asian city "wins" from London. I can't even think of a Asian city which wins from the likes of Amsterdam, Madrid, Hamburg.
> Bangkok is what comes closest, maybe Tokyo and HK.


Of course YES.
This place alone covers more than any places in london.
Can you even name one place like this in London?









Roppongi hills in Tokyo, this single building alone has more than

12 world-wide well known CHINESE restuarants(not the shit ones you get in Soho, london)

7 world-wide well known ITALIAN restuarants(produced by chief who have recieved Zagato awards)

17 japanese restuarants

4 world wide-well known French restuarants(the branch shop of michielan 3 stars like Joel Robuchon)

7 Ethinic restaurants

8 western cuisine/ grill (many branch shops of restuarants receiving best award in NY)

3 mulinational cuisine

and about 30 bars high-quality(not the cheap pubs like you see in every coner of london) and cafes.

Meaning in total there are more than about * 90 international restuarants in ONE SINGLE building* .
and do you know how many of these Tokyo has????

If you don't believe me check by yourselfhttp://www.roppongihills.com/jp/shops_restaurants/eng/restaurants.html

And Tokyo has hundreds of buildings like above


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

fairladyZ said:


> Of course YES.
> This place alone covers more than any places in london.
> Can you even name one place like this in London?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

fairladyZ said:


> Of course YES.
> This place alone covers more than any places in london.
> Can you even name one place like this in London?
> 
> ...



Absolutely loved Tokyos nightlife.One of the few cities that can be comparable with Madrid.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Tokyo's nightlife shits all over Madrids. Barcelona's nightlife is better then Madrids.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

FairladyZ doesn't have a clue what he is talking about! Cheap bars? Yes there are some in London, there is also a whole load of posh, rich bars around Knightsbridge, Mayfair, Park Lane, Kensington and other wealthy west end areas. Tokyo has it's fair share of complete crap hole bars mate.

And there are more areas for restaurants then Soho. Soho is dingy but it offers vibrancy, if you want classy establishments go to Hamstead, Mayfair etc.

You're clueless.


----------



## fairladyZ (Nov 28, 2002)

Sitback said:


> FairladyZ doesn't have a clue what he is talking about! Cheap bars? Yes there are some in London, there is also a whole load of posh, rich bars around Knightsbridge, Mayfair, Park Lane, Kensington and other wealthy west end areas. Tokyo has it's fair share of complete crap hole bars mate.
> 
> And there are more areas for restaurants then Soho. Soho is dingy but it offers vibrancy, if you want classy establishments go to Hamstead, Mayfair etc.
> 
> You're clueless.


kensington has lots of bars????
i used to live in South kensington and richmond for years
but there were hardly any rich bars(very few and most of them close etremly early).
and soho is reletively small area compare to places like Shibuya or Ginza of tokyo.

Can you name even one place in London which has over *90 world-wide well known bars or restaurants in single building?? *


----------



## fairladyZ (Nov 28, 2002)

Sitback said:


> And there are more areas for restaurants then Soho. Soho is dingy but it offers vibrancy, if you want classy establishments go to Hamstead, Mayfair etc.
> 
> You're clueless.


i know there are few posh bars or restaurants in hamstead or mayfair but those places are more like residential area which is very hard to determine as an area where normal people enjoy nightlife.
maybe its an area for rich people were they enjoy very private night life, like groupsex  . and of course Tokyo has lots of places like that in Azabu, daikanyama, or akasaka...etc


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

What does it matter if they're all in the same building?


----------



## fairladyZ (Nov 28, 2002)

wjfox2002 said:


> What does it matter if they're all in the same building?


Having all in the same building is not my point.
What I was trying to say was Tokyo has hundreds of buildings like that 
and there are also many nightclubs, bars , restuarants, sex shops, cafe in street level 
which can not be compared to the size or concetration of what london has to offer.

commet made by english man


wjfox2002 said:


> Certainly in terms of size/concentration and sheer number of pubs/clubs/bars, and the number of famous DJ's who play there, it's hard to beat."


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

fairladyZ said:


> kensington has lots of bars????
> 
> 
> Can you name even one place in London which has over *90 world-wide well known bars or restaurants in single building?? *


No I can't and I doubt it even matters does it? What are you supposed to do? Go to this skyscraper and eat at every restuarant there? Oh I bet that's great fun. What does it matter if they are in lines of streets or in one building hmm???

All I know is the restuarants are better here. They are the best, officially. The class and elegance for a night out in Hamstead or Park Lane kills most places dead.

PS I very much doubt all 90 of these bars and restuarants are WORLD WIDE KNOWN somehow. 

PSS London is super club capital of the world.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

brooklynprospect said:


> In a similar thread a few months ago, people were mentioning that London's nightlife tends to be less classy than say NY's. That it's got the whole "let's get pissed drunk and get into a fight" thing going for it.


yeah but thats if you confine yourself to the main central areas in london )eg soho) full of drunken, bald headed, smartly dressed, aggressive dick heads. venture out into camden, shoreditch, brixton and other "dodgier" areas and you will find some of the best, grimiest underground clubs in the world, which have spawned drum and bass, grime, and other urban genres of dance music, as well as hundreds of live music venues. but yeah, new york probably has just as much.

however i think manchester has better nightlife than london, with a much better vibe. but then amsterdam is better than either.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Regarding the restaurant scene:-

London was recently named "Gourmet Capital of the World" by the editors of the American food magazine, Gourmet Magazine. They devoted their entire 180-page March issue to London - the first time that one city has been singled out with a special edition of the title.

This magazine has 1 million readers worldwide, and the editors were 'blown away' by the capital's food scene:
http://www.london2012.org/en/news/archive/2005/march/2005-03-01-11-50.htm


----------



## Trump_87 (Feb 4, 2005)

toronto has a pretty good nitelife


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

First off, I think the Asian forumers and the European forumers are arguing about different things.

Asians take "nightlife" to mean what it suggests - life at night. All the different things you can do after the sun sets, and especially after midnight, in Asian cities - like go to online game parlours, do your laundry, sing kareoke, eat street food, buy groceries, watch movies, go clubbing, etc.

Europeans seem to think, "why would I want to play video games or do my shopping at 2am? All I want to do is listen to a DJ and get drunk."

That being said, Tokyo wins on either the European or Asian definition. Problem is, 95% of Japanese speak almost no English, and even fewer people speak any other languages. So for foreigners who can't even decipher the local alphabet, Tokyo's clubs and bars are hard to find and hard to access. 

However, Tokyo does have a nightlife district called Rappongi, pretty much dedicated to English-speakers and the Japanese who love them, with perhaps 100 bars and clubs. So even utilizing something on the order of 3% of its nightlife, Tokyo has a better English-speaking nightlife than perhaps all but a dozen American cities.

Another potential entrant in my book is LA, at least for the European definition of nightlife. Frankly, when I go out, 99% of my concern is hot girls. I don't care if the DJ spinning that night is world famous or not. You have to be a real pussy to prefer a famous DJ to hot girls (or hot guys as the case may be). And because LA is the center of the American (or dare I say it - global) entertainment industry, every year it sucks in tens of thousands of beautiful girls aspiring to be actresses. And in my experience, meeting beautiful girls in LA is easier than meeting them in NY.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

I've been to Tokyo, I love it. I think overall nightlife when it comes to shopping, amusement with game arcades, streetlife, etc etc is unrivaled in Tokyo. Clubbing in London just kills everything I'm afraid and our restuarants are of the highest, unrivaled quality. Theater, London and NYC share that crown.

PS to that Nottingham guy. Manchester & Amsterdam hasn't got a thing on London's clubbing at all. Birmingham has better clubbing then Manchester, people from up North will probably like clubs in Manchester better, cos they like to get into a total state. Horrid affairs.


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

wjfox2002 said:


> Amsterdam should also be in that list.



:cheers2:


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

In Germany Hamburg and Berlin are famous for their nightlife (the "european" definition).

London really has an amazing amount of theatres etc. But it is so damn expensive!


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

Sitback said:


> Tokyo's nightlife shits all over Madrids. Barcelona's nightlife is better then Madrids.



in fact, madrid's nightlife is better. barcelona is a bit bored and doesn't have the vibrancy of madrid.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

Sitback said:


> PS to that Nottingham guy. Manchester & Amsterdam hasn't got a thing on London's clubbing at all. Birmingham has better clubbing then Manchester, people from up North will probably like clubs in Manchester better, cos they like to get into a total state. Horrid affairs.


haha! whats with this "up north" bollocks? firstly, you heed some of those horrible drinking-pit bars/clubs in every town/city in order to attract all those wankers and keep them away from the proper clubs.
have you been to sankeys at all? or any of manchester's other clubs? its awesome. theres a real "go for it" attitude there in the clubs - noone gives a shit what you look like or how you dress, they just want to party hard and take as many drugs as possible whilst dancing to quality music. ive already said london has great clubs and bars if you know where to look, but manchester seems to be a bit more lively and up for it, and not in a "lets get pissed and fight" way. 

i actually played in the custard factory in brum a few weeks ago and it was shit- full of poncey shirt-wearing trendy haircut types who contributed to a total lack of a party-like atmosphere. although im assured that its normally better. (other clubs in brum are great apparently but ive not been). 

actually, nottingham used to be a wicked city for ravers until it was invaded by "haircuts" and cocaine a couple of years ago. now the underground clubs have been restricted to locations away from the city centre, which has become a kind of huge, grotesque monument to drinking too much, mixed with lots of random violence. tragic. the good clubs in the city centre (the bomb, stealth, etc) have been infested by poncey twats posing with their ridiculous haircuts and stupidly overdressed girlfriends, snorting coke, and looking down their noses at the proper clubbers, who have been pretty much driven out, along with all the good music/vibes, and any remaining sanity. as you can tell, im pissed off about this.

but yes, amsterdam is better.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

"Frankly, when I go out, 99% of my concern is hot girls. I don't care if the DJ spinning that night is world famous or not. You have to be a real pussy to prefer a famous DJ to hot girls"

true, and hot girls is something my home town really excels at. but im a music nerd, and i will prioritise hearing good music on a good sound system over everything else when i go out. thats just me.


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

Ibiza, Madrid, Cancun, Amsterdam should also be on the list.


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

ranny fash said:


> haha! whats with this "up north" bollocks? firstly, you heed some of those horrible drinking-pit bars/clubs in every town/city in order to attract all those wankers and keep them away from the proper clubs.
> have you been to sankeys at all? or any of manchester's other clubs? its awesome. theres a real "go for it" attitude there in the clubs - noone gives a shit what you look like or how you dress, they just want to party hard and take as many drugs as possible whilst dancing to quality music. ive already said london has great clubs and bars if you know where to look, but manchester seems to be a bit more lively and up for it, and not in a "lets get pissed and fight" way.
> 
> i actually played in the custard factory in brum a few weeks ago and it was shit- full of poncey shirt-wearing trendy haircut types who contributed to a total lack of a party-like atmosphere. although im assured that its normally better. (other clubs in brum are great apparently but ive not been).
> ...


Interesting Post!


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Sitback said:


> Tokyo's nightlife shits all over Madrids. Barcelona's nightlife is better then Madrids.


Madrids nightlife shits all over Tokyo,which in turn shits all over Barcelona,which all of the above shit all over early to bed London.


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

For me the best are Tokyo and Ibiza. Summer nights in Ibiza are very nice.

----------------------------------KANJI, AHO BAJO


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

Peshu said:


> Madrids nightlife shits all over Tokyo,which in turn shits all over Barcelona,which all of the above shit all over early to bed London.


Tokyo's nightlife is better than Madrid's. Barcelona's nightlife I don't know

------------------------------------KANJI, AHO BAJO


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

nobody mention hong kong and hundreds of chinese cities
means they should have more trip and more look at outside world


----------



## lakegz (Oct 23, 2003)

brooklynprospect said:


> First off, I think the Asian forumers and the European forumers are arguing about different things.
> 
> Asians take "nightlife" to mean what it suggests - life at night. All the different things you can do after the sun sets, and especially after midnight, in Asian cities - like go to online game parlours, do your laundry, sing kareoke, eat street food, buy groceries, watch movies, go clubbing, etc.
> 
> ...



the guy is wise! i agree with your assesement that even roppongi has more buzz then most american cities. add to the fact that in some american cities, even the clubs have toclose by 2 am, san diego is like that.


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Nightlife

1. Barcelona
2. London
3. Las Vegas
4. NYC
5. Belgrade 

Restaurants

1. Dubai
2. Hong Kong
3. Singapore
4. Auckland
5. Cape Town


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

^ How is Dubai no.1 for restaurants??


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Peshu said:


> Madrids nightlife shits all over Tokyo,which in turn shits all over Barcelona,which all of the above shit all over early to bed London.



LOL! Yeah ok little boy.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

ranny fash said:


> haha! whats with this "up north" bollocks? firstly, you heed some of those horrible drinking-pit bars/clubs in every town/city in order to attract all those wankers and keep them away from the proper clubs.
> have you been to sankeys at all? or any of manchester's other clubs? its awesome. theres a real "go for it" attitude there in the clubs - noone gives a shit what you look like or how you dress, they just want to party hard and take as many drugs as possible whilst dancing to quality music. ive already said london has great clubs and bars if you know where to look, but manchester seems to be a bit more lively and up for it, and not in a "lets get pissed and fight" way.
> 
> i actually played in the custard factory in brum a few weeks ago and it was shit- full of poncey shirt-wearing trendy haircut types who contributed to a total lack of a party-like atmosphere. although im assured that its normally better. (other clubs in brum are great apparently but ive not been).
> ...



You can get glamourous crowd in Manc and anywhere else just as much as you can get let's get fucked up and dance hard in London and anywhere else. It's not all Try Hard in London, there are plenty of clubs in London that piddle all over Sankeys. I have been. If you're in to all of that let's get slaughtered you could go SeOne, Canvas, The Fridge, KoKo and all the 1 billion Hard House clubs in London if you must. I really don't think Manchester has the edge anymore, it's certainly way low down on the scale in terms of Superclubs compared to Birmingham and London. I really can't possibly see how Amsterdam can possibly rival London's clubs either.


----------



## gutooo (Jan 30, 2005)

I would put São Paulo in the list!!!

We have a huge nightlife and thousands of restaurants....but people dont know about it...

look whats on formers guide:

"If Sinatra had known about São Paulo, he would never have given the "city that never sleeps" title to New York. Most Paulistas won't even set foot in a club until midnight. Take a cab into Vila Olímpia around the witching hour, and you'll find yourself in a traffic jam formed by everyone just heading out for the evening."

fodors:

"São Paulo is a city beset by trends, so clubs and bars come and go at a dizzying pace. Though these were all thriving spots at press time, it's best to check with hotel concierges and paulistanos you meet to confirm that a place is still open before heading out on the town. 

The world's top orchestras, opera and dance companies, and other troupes always include São Paulo in their South American tours.

Today, like many major European or American hubs, São Paulo struggles to meet its citizens' transportation and housing needs, and goods and services are expensive. Yet, even as the smog reddens your eyes, you'll see that there's much to explore here. As a city committed to making dreams come true, São Paulo offers top-rate nightlife and dining and thriving cultural and arts scenes."


Brazilian tourism portal:

"Gastronomy 
The city is considered one of the major gastronomy zones in the world. It has more than one thousand restaurants with typical food from all Brazilian regions and practically from all over the world. That’s why paulistanos always go to restaurants after going to the theater or cinema, before going to dancing clubs or shopping.

Nightlife 
The paulista nightlife doesn’t stop. There are several types of bars, with live music from all origins and rhythms or quiet cafés for nice chats, show houses with exhibitions of national and international artists, clubs to a public with different styles. Vila Madalena, Itaim Bibi, Vila Olímpia, Bexiga and Jardins are examples of places where you can go to."


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

Sitback said:


> You can get glamourous crowd in Manc and anywhere else just as much as you can get let's get fucked up and dance hard in London and anywhere else. It's not all Try Hard in London, there are plenty of clubs in London that piddle all over Sankeys. I have been. If you're in to all of that let's get slaughtered you could go SeOne, Canvas, The Fridge, KoKo and all the 1 billion Hard House clubs in London if you must. I really don't think Manchester has the edge anymore, it's certainly way low down on the scale in terms of Superclubs compared to Birmingham and London. I really can't possibly see how Amsterdam can possibly rival London's clubs either.


alright fair point, i wont argue. sankeys is amazing though. been several times and its electric in there. i hate hard house. jungle massive!


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

To all the duds that talk thru their arse.Those persons giving an opinion about places they most likely have not even seen.
Examples such as Barcelona.Barcelona alongside Paris is the most beautiful city in Europe.But when it comes to nightlife it's so sedate it doesn't even seem to belong to the Spanish mentality of going out late,partying hard and non-stop.
I remember being around las ramblas at about 8 p.m on a Sunday during the month of May.The place was completely deserted.Drove to Madrid,arrived at 4 a.m the following morning only to be stuck at a traffic jam with revellers still going strong.I was in complete disbelief.I have yet to experience that in any other city in the world.
Not in New York.Not in Amsterdam and certainly not in London.
The only city i've experienced that comes close.Is Tokyo.


----------



## Automatic Lover (Nov 25, 2004)

Sitback said:


> Tokyo's nightlife shits all over Madrids. Barcelona's nightlife is better then Madrids.


You're so wrong I doubt you have visited some of them or both cities to be able to compare, or you chose wrong areas. 

Barcelona has an absurd law that forces to close all the clubs in the city at 5 or 6 am (very early for a Spanish city), so if you want to go on, without going to any dodgy den, you have to move to the outskirts, pretty far (viladecans) where the main after-hours clubs are located. At those hours, the center of town is dead, whereas in Madrid there's still a lot of life. If you go walking as well as if you get on the tube at those hours, you only see tired sleepy serious people. They look resigned to go home too early. In Madrid is so different, as you see happy people moving to still open places.

Madrid is more of a 24-7 city just inside (and also on the outskirts).

I like Barcelona's nightlife, but when it comes to keep on partying from 5/6 am, it's a bad place. Moreover it seems to attract the most snobbish people in Europe.


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

People talking about Birminghams nightlife, It is really good with some of the Worlds largest chain nightclubs founded in the city, but also give a shout out to Glasgow anothertop draw European hotspot.

P.S Peshu = childish.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Automatic Lover said:


> You're so wrong I doubt you have visited some of them or both cities to be able to compare, or you chose wrong areas.
> 
> Barcelona has an absurd law that forces to close all the clubs in the city at 5 or 6 am (very early for a Spanish city), so if you want to go on, without going to any dodgy den, you have to move to the outskirts, pretty far (viladecans) where the main after-hours clubs are located. At those hours, the center of town is dead, whereas in Madrid there's still a lot of life. If you go walking as well as if you get on the tube at those hours, you only see tired sleepy serious people. They look resigned to go home too early. In Madrid is so different, as you see happy people moving to still open places.
> 
> ...


*yawn*

This is the problem with some pricks on this website.

"Oh my god he doesn't share the same view with me on these cities he must of never been."

Yes I have been son, Madrid, fair enough if you like sitting outside, bar crawling it's great. The clubs there are pretty pathetic, especially next to Barca's. Solid gold fact. In London, unfortunately we don't have spanish weather to have great street life and sit outside our bars and restuarants talking on top of our voices. But indoors in all the vast number of clubs we have, a hell of alot more then Barca and Madrid combined... We are partying 5x as hard.

Tokyo is so much more intense then Madrid it's untold. Both cities have great street life at night but c'mon. Nothing compares with Tokyo's nighttime streetlife.


----------



## Automatic Lover (Nov 25, 2004)

Sitback said:


> *yawn*
> 
> This is the problem with some pricks on this website.
> 
> ...


You seem you don't know nothing else than using swear words?? I hope the moderator take measures. :| London, yeah! Hooligans powah! Great nightlife!Hyper-open people, mega-good vibrations. 

Nightlife is not only clubs mate. Street life is very important as well. Or the people over there go directly from dinner to shut themselves in the clubs? Looks a little sad. Where's the social life?


What clubs did you visit in Madrid btw??


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

Automatic Lover you should also know that London is one of the most vibrant cities in the world, and although it doesnt have numerous outdoor cafes, although there is still a fair proportion, London has an un-precedented amount of beer gardens. Not only that but there is a huge amoutn of street life at night in London - do you think people tunnel under the ground to visit different bars and clubs?

P.S Dont start on hooligans, because we could quite easily talk to you lot about Racism. OK


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

I had no problem finding somewhere to party in Barcelona at even 9am after getting out of the Masters at Work gig at the SONAR festival a couple years ago.


----------



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

I`am wonder why there are no votes for IBIZA .. - there is super nightlife every day - great parties on the beach from evening to sunset.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

DetoX said:


> I`am wonder why there are no votes for IBIZA .. - there is super nightlife every day - great parties on the beach from evening to sunset.


Ibiza is the party capital of the world no doubt. Fact is, it operates half of the year, it's not all year round. Also, in season there are more British people in Ibiza then any others.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

lokinyc said:


> I had no problem finding somewhere to party in Barcelona at even 9am after getting out of the Masters at Work gig at the SONAR festival a couple years ago.


Exactly, Barcelona is a proper clubbing city. Big name djs, big international events like the Sonar 3 day conferance. You don't get stuff on that scale in Madrid. Madrid is all about sitting outside in the rows of bars, talking loud and waving your hands around. It's just great. :drool:


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Automatic Lover said:


> You seem you don't know nothing else than using swear words?? I hope the moderator take measures. :| London, yeah! Hooligans powah! Great nightlife!Hyper-open people, mega-good vibrations.
> 
> Nightlife is not only clubs mate. Street life is very important as well. Or the people over there go directly from dinner to shut themselves in the clubs? Looks a little sad. Where's the social life?
> 
> ...


I seem to know nothing else but swear words when I said one swear word in a couple of paragraphs?

OK!!!!

I know nightlife isn't only clubs, but it is a big part of it. You can do all you eating and chatting at a bar in the evening can you not?

You think people go to clubs and just dance? There is social life going on in there of course there is and it's not sad at all. The only reason the street life is more active in Madrid is because the weather permits it, Londoners have it 5x as harder indoors so what?

The fact that shops and stuff are so much more 24/7 in New York and Tokyo give them one over London and Madrid in that respect.

Clubs I went to in Madrid? Bachatta, Privilege and Fabrik. All of them a load of complete tosh compared to places in Frankfurt, Barca, Berlin, Tokyo, New York, Birmingham and god knows how much more.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I am not surprised to NYC as one of the top nightlife cities, b/c this city is was known for going out at night as if this city never sleeps.


----------



## Automatic Lover (Nov 25, 2004)

Sitback said:


> Clubs I went to in Madrid? Bachatta, Privilege and Fabrik. All of them a load of complete tosh compared to places in Frankfurt, Barca, Berlin, Tokyo, New York, Birmingham .


Logical! You chose wrong places mate, hehehe! You don't know the real clubbing life in Madrid then.
Check this out, it may be useful for you in the future:
http://www.clubbingspain.com/clubs.php?caid=6&lng=es
You'll notice none of those clubs you mentioned above are listed there.

Next time just try the main clubs such as Space of Sound (there's nothing as amazing in Barcelona as this, and it even beats any club in Ibiza), Deep, Danzoo, The Room, Coppelia, Mondo, People or Week-End. Depends on your liking.

Privilege? I have never heard about it, just the one from Ibiza. Bachatta (this is the name of a Caribbean music style) sounds like a salsa and latin music club full of posh people, yuck!. Fabrik is weekly a place for hardcore teenagers (our version of beer boys and pill boys), what did you expect from it then?? However there's a good monthly party in Fabrik called Goa which has nothing to do with teenagers and hardcore cheesy music.



Sitback said:


> and god knows how much more.


Wow! You have a real dislike to Madrid boy! Why is that?



Birminghamculture said:


> P.S Dont start on hooligans, because we could quite easily talk to you lot about Racism. OK


Is that racism??? I didn't even know. I know how the trancey English beer boys are! There's a big percentage of it. But I didn't refer to all the English. I have two British friends living here and they are fantastic people.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

I think hes refering to a few football matches not long ago.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

So far we've once again found out that it leads to nowhere discussing which city has the best nightlife, because everybody has his own expectations how nightlife should be. 
Some people want to chill out in a bar in a vibrant area and talk, others want to dance hard in small or big clubs. Some want to show how "cool" they are showing their new hairstyles and getting entry into expensive clubs with a hard door, others just want to have fun. Even others desperately want to get laid every night and if they are not successful, it is a sign of "bad" nightlife for them. Everybody prefers other music styles, and for some of them it is a sign of "bad" nightlife if their favourite music style is not played. Some want to have all the nightlife concentrated in one area having everything in walking distance, others don't care. And some want to go shopping or wash their laundry in the night. etc.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Sitback said:


> I seem to know nothing else but swear words when I said one swear word in a couple of paragraphs?
> 
> OK!!!!
> 
> ...



Wow.Little kid.
You know nothing about clubbing in Madrid.Where did you get those names from.Haven't even heard of them.
You come from a city that's known as boring.The fact that it has a few shitkicker,teeny-bopper mega clubs aint going to change that fact.Drip,drop.
Have they changed the licensing laws so the pubs don't shut down by 11 p.m?Probably not.It'd be too big a social revolution.Oh well.Early to bed.Unless you're 17 years old. :goodnight


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Sitback said:


> Exactly, Barcelona is a proper clubbing city. Big name djs, big international events like the Sonar 3 day conferance. You don't get stuff on that scale in Madrid. Madrid is all about sitting outside in the rows of bars, talking loud and waving your hands around. It's just great. :drool:



Yeah and London is all about being miserable,enjoying the great weather  and going to bed at 10. :drool: Maaaaaaaaaarvelous.And don't start with the precipitation levels of other cities.It's depressingly grey most of the year.
No wonder they travel so much.


----------



## clive330 (Nov 10, 2003)

Compaq said:


> Sydney or Melbourne


Not a chance, I'm afraid.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Automatic Lover said:


> Logical! You chose wrong places mate, hehehe! You don't know the real clubbing life in Madrid then.
> Check this out, it may be useful for you in the future:
> http://www.clubbingspain.com/clubs.php?caid=6&lng=es
> You'll notice none of those clubs you mentioned above are listed there.
> ...


----------



## lakegz (Oct 23, 2003)

arguing between NY, London, Madrid, Barcelona, Tokyo, Osaka, San Francisco, Ibiza, and Paris is like splitting hairs


----------



## Automatic Lover (Nov 25, 2004)

lokinyc said:


> I had no problem finding somewhere to party in Barcelona at even 9am after getting out of the Masters at Work gig at the SONAR festival a couple years ago.


Mind that the Sonar is just a weekend in June, and yes, it's fabulous! But the rest of the year isn't even the same in the city by far. When the Sonar takes place, there're a lot of alternative parties. Mate, I've been many times to both cities and I know well what I'm talking about.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Peshu said:


> Sitback's only seen Madrid in a travel brochure.I'm guessing he is no older then 19. :booze:


I would be worried if you turn out to be an adult.


----------



## CriNieRe (Jul 20, 2005)

Tokyo's nightlife is great.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm 21 and the clubs in Madrid were called Fabrik, Privilege X and Barchetta. Now I don't know if they were the actual club names or the promoters club night name. However, they were supposed to be the best nights to go too. They were rubbish. Sorry. There is absolutely no way the clubs in Madrid are even 10% as good as London clubs. I was going through all the line ups of these Madrid clubs and the lines ups were like... Who? Who? Who the hell? Is anyone decent playing??? Er... No.

London clubbing capital of the world.

Madrid sitting outside at night talking loudly about rubbish capital of the world.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Automatic Lover said:


> Logical! You chose wrong places mate, hehehe! You don't know the real clubbing life in Madrid then.
> Check this out, it may be useful for you in the future:
> http://www.clubbingspain.com/clubs.php?caid=6&lng=es
> You'll notice none of those clubs you mentioned above are listed there.
> ...


My guess is that Privilege X and Bachetta were held at one of those clubs, as they were probably the name f the club night not the club itself. They were both Trance nights. They were miserable.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Peshu said:


> Wow.Little kid.
> You know nothing about clubbing in Madrid.Where did you get those names from.Haven't even heard of them.
> You come from a city that's known as boring.The fact that it has a few shitkicker,teeny-bopper mega clubs aint going to change that fact.Drip,drop.
> Have they changed the licensing laws so the pubs don't shut down by 11 p.m?Probably not.It'd be too big a social revolution.Oh well.Early to bed.Unless you're 17 years old. :goodnight


You type like a retard. I come from a city that's known as boring? To who? You and your nobody mates? C'mon Mr, why is it whenever a best nightlife poll is made London always wins? Huh? Silly child.

Pubs shut at 11pm, then we go to the clubs. There are plenty of bars that stay open till 6-8am in London if that is what you want.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Peshu said:


> You come from a city that's known as boring.


Stop these idiotic trolling comments please.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Sitback said:


> You type like a retard. I come from a city that's known as boring? To who? You and your nobody mates? C'mon Mr, why is it whenever a best nightlife poll is made London always wins? Huh? Silly child.
> 
> Pubs shut at 11pm, then we go to the clubs. There are plenty of bars that stay open till 6-8am in London if that is what you want.



:rofl:


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

Sitback said:


> I'm 21 and the clubs in Madrid were called Fabrik, Privilege X and Barchetta. Now I don't know if they were the actual club names or the promoters club night name. However, they were supposed to be the best nights to go too. They were rubbish. Sorry. There is absolutely no way the clubs in Madrid are even 10% as good as London clubs. I was going through all the line ups of these Madrid clubs and the lines ups were like... Who? Who? Who the hell? Is anyone decent playing??? Er... No.
> 
> London clubbing capital of the world.
> 
> Madrid sitting outside at night talking loudly about rubbish capital of the world.



weel those madrid clubs exist, but they aren`t the best in madrid at all. i haven't heard about barchetta, but fabrik and privilege are two teckno or hardcore places with loads of pill boys. in fact, there are better teckno clubs in the city


----------



## nick_taylor (Mar 7, 2003)

fairladyZ said:


> 12 world-wide well known CHINESE restuarants(not the shit ones you get in Soho, london)
> 
> 7 world-wide well known ITALIAN restuarants(produced by chief who have recieved Zagato awards)
> 
> ...


They serve international cuisine, but aren't internationally recognised like the restaurants of London, Paris and New York. Tokyo lags to quite a large degree in this area.


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

1 cologne
2 liverpool
3 nijmegen
4 hamburg
5 barcelona
6 bologna
7 soho
8 groningen
9 zürich
10 lisboa
11 covent garden
12 ostzone
13 st michel
14 brighton
15 valencia
16 nimes
17 bremen
18 antwerp
19 bristol
20 graz

can't really compare nightlife elsewhere
melbourne was nice


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

willo said:


> weel those madrid clubs exist, but they aren`t the best in madrid at all. i haven't heard about barchetta, but fabrik and privilege are two teckno or hardcore places with loads of pill boys. in fact, there are better teckno clubs in the city


When i went to those clubs no Hardcore or Techno was being played it was all Trance music. You know, music like Paul van Dyk, Tiesto etc etc.


----------



## Automatic Lover (Nov 25, 2004)

Sitback said:



> I'm 21 and the clubs in Madrid were called Fabrik, Privilege X and Barchetta. Now I don't know if they were the actual club names or the promoters club night name. However, they were supposed to be the best nights to go too. They were rubbish. Sorry. There is absolutely no way the clubs in Madrid are even 10% as good as London clubs. I was going through all the line ups of these Madrid clubs and the lines ups were like... Who? Who? Who the hell? Is anyone decent playing??? Er... No.
> 
> London clubbing capital of the world.
> 
> Madrid sitting outside at night talking loudly about rubbish capital of the world.


:lol: Total clueless! You're out of arguments about Madrid and your tantrum doesn't say nothing good from you.

The list I linked above are promoter club nights, some of them located in the same club at different hours or days. The ones you visited aren't listed (that's the main clubbing guide in Spain, mainly for Madrid), hence they aren't recommendable for good clubbing. What crappy clubbing guide did you read? Maybe someone wanted to play a practical joke on you. Or you simply aren't able to get enough information on how to enjoy Madrid. You can't prejudge the night of Madrid just because you chose wrong places. Get informed! :dunno: 

By the way and for your information, if you like trance (cheesy Tiesto/Van **** 'epic' trance), you won't find much in Spain. Spain is more of all types of house, tech-house, all types of techno, all types of electro, jungle/drum & bass, ragga/dancehall, and other styles regarding electronic music.

And please, don't be so childish writing the way you do. You have a huge dislike to Madrid and that's the exlpanation for your unyielding and narrow minded chidish attitude.


----------



## Automatic Lover (Nov 25, 2004)

Peshu said:


> Sitback's only seen Madrid in a travel brochure.I'm guessing he is no older then 19. :booze:



Let's get easy! Sitback is a clubbing guru. He knows everything!.

I can imagine him loaded with pills, partying hard as he said, and jumping to the beats of such a crappy trance, like a little football beer boy. :lol:


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Automatic Lover said:


> Let's get easy! Sitback is a clubbing guru. He knows everything!.
> 
> I can imagine him loaded with pills, partying hard as he said, and jumping to the beats of such a crappy trance, like a little football beer boy. :lol:



:cheers1:


----------



## lakegz (Oct 23, 2003)

nick-taylor said:


> They serve international cuisine, but aren't internationally recognised like the restaurants of London, Paris and New York. Tokyo lags to quite a large degree in this area.


it doesnt mean that those restaurants are any better. theyre just famous because of the scores of tourists and other westerners who know about and travel to england.


----------



## birminghamculture (Nov 1, 2002)

Automatic Lover said:


> Let's get easy! Sitback is a clubbing guru. He knows everything!.
> 
> I can imagine him loaded with pills, partying hard as he said, and jumping to the beats of such a crappy trance, like a little football beer boy. :lol:


Yep and Im sure he can imagine you with your tight white jeans and vest, sipping on a Bacardi and Coke while listening to Enrique Iglesius pumping out some hard tunes in Madrids really famous clubs - Now get a life mate. He seems to no more then you. Im surpised if you've even left your country. you seem about aswell imformed as a 3 year old tush tush who's been locked in the attic all his life.

You and Peshu make a perfect match, no nothing about other cultures. seem willing to put other places down without even expereincing them. At least Sitback has actually been to Madrid. You seem to think its better because you got connections to the place. Get of you ass and travel the world. You might learn something new.

P.S Barcelona is much better then Madrid - although the alfresco life is cracking, its rather tidius aswell.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Automatic Lover said:


> :lol: Total clueless! You're out of arguments about Madrid and your tantrum doesn't say nothing good from you.
> 
> The list I linked above are promoter club nights, some of them located in the same club at different hours or days. The ones you visited aren't listed (that's the main clubbing guide in Spain, mainly for Madrid), hence they aren't recommendable for good clubbing. What crappy clubbing guide did you read? Maybe someone wanted to play a practical joke on you. Or you simply aren't able to get enough information on how to enjoy Madrid. You can't prejudge the night of Madrid just because you chose wrong places. Get informed! :dunno:
> 
> ...


If you don't know anything about Trance then fair enough you're not gonna know about the clubs are you? I like House, Techno, Trance, Progressive... If Spain's dance scene is so healthy where are all your world famous djs? Where are all your famous "all types of house, tech-house, all types of techno, all types of electro, jungle/drum & bass, ragga/dancehall" producers???

Huh?

Exactly. London is at the forefront of the global Dance scene, Madrid don't compare. A huge % of nightlife is clubbing, if Madrid has a great bar scene I don't think that is anything on having a great club scene.


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

Automatic Lover said:


> Let's get easy! Sitback is a clubbing guru. He knows everything!.
> 
> I can imagine him loaded with pills, partying hard as he said, and jumping to the beats of such a crappy trance, like a little football beer boy. :lol:


And I can imagine you sitting around a bar waving your hands around like you have some mental disease.


----------



## Automatic Lover (Nov 25, 2004)

I'd like to apologyze for my posts about London hooligans, beer boys and Sitback loaded of pills. It was a mistake to have an opinion on someone I don't know in person.

Nevertheless, Sitback mate, talking seroiusly, I swear you didn't choose well the places when in Madrid. Madrid is much more than that and you wouldn't have to say things like "Madrid's night is a load of rubbish" or things like that for three venues which aren't even listed on a proper clubbing guide. Be honest and objective man.

P.S.: Birminghamculture. I'm not from Madrid (but I use to go there 4 or 5 times a year) and I absolutely can't bear Enrique Iglesias and that type of music. I'd rather go to an electro or techno underground style club. 

That's all. I don't like such bad vibrations on this forum. It's up to you if you still want to feed them.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

Automatic Lover said:


> By the way and for your information, if you like trance (cheesy Tiesto/Van **** 'epic' trance), you won't find much in Spain. Spain is more of all types of house, tech-house, all types of techno, all types of electro, jungle/drum & bass, ragga/dancehall, and other styles regarding electronic music.


"By the way and for your information, if you like trance (cheesy Tiesto/Van **** 'epic' trance), you won't find much in Spain."

good! that sort of cheesy shit just sounds funny.

"Spain is more of all types of house, tech-house, all types of techno, all types of electro, jungle/drum & bass, ragga/dancehall, and other styles regarding electronic music."

jungle/dnb and ragga originate from london. tech house pretty much comes from the uk, although there are some great producers from germany and spain.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

It amases me how peopleon this thread compare cities they have lived many years in to places they see occasionaly, Sitback and Peshu, get a life, how can one really say a city has the best nightlife in the world, I mean sitback you are arguing that no place comes close to London, but have you been to New York, Sao Paulo, Rio, Barcelona, Bogota, Buenos aires, los angeles, Montreal, Miami, Paris, Marseille, Madrid, Barcelona, ibiza, milan, Napoly, berlin, amsterdam, copenhagen, hamburg, prague, athens, istanbull, cairo, cape town, mumbai, bangkok,singapore, hong kong, shangai,beijing, tokyo etc etc for more than a fucking week, having the right people to advice you?

Or did you just base your judgment on what a bunch of freaking journalists said in an idiotic magasine, I mean god...


----------

